# Loving Home for my Coco



## coco1 (Jul 14, 2015)

Coco is a house bun , he is litter trained and uses a cat litter tray, he is 4 years old very pleasant , doesn't like to be handled to much but is very independent. Loves our dog and is very affectionate. It has came to my absolute dismay to rehome him . But I have a 10 month old baby now and run a business from home and he doesn't get the attention he deserves also with him being a house bun it's not fret with a baby running round. I was going to home him outside but he's been a house bun all his life and I think he'd really enjoy an environment where there are other bunnies in the home. I'm in the north east and any questions please ask, I'm looking for a serious home for coco and someone who keeps bunnies indoors. Coco is a cross lip /lion hair and white and brown with blue eyes x


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Jul 18, 2015)

If u don't mind me asking, where in the north east do u live?


----------



## coco1 (Jul 20, 2015)

Of course not I'm in Newcastle


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 20, 2015)

:goodluck


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Jul 26, 2015)

Sorry- house bunnies wouldn't work for us &#128532;. Good luck


----------



## LionBunn (Jul 30, 2015)

Newcastle pa?


----------

